# Buying a New PC



## sid25290 (Apr 15, 2011)

hay guys
am new here and i wanna build a gaming rig
i don't know much about computers
well my budget is maximum 60k
here is the questionnaire
plz help me

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A:hardcore gaming

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A:yes

3. What is your MAX budget?
A:60000

4. Planning to overclock? 
A:nah

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A:window 7

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A:1 TB

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A:22"-24" 

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A:5

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
A:assembler

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A:may

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A:well yeah

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A:i need everything

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A:delhi

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A:well i need a good gaming pc with I7 processor


----------



## Piyush (Apr 15, 2011)

since you need everything its difficult to add i7

Intel core i5 2500k @ 11k
Intel DH67CL @ 6.5k
2*2gb ddr3 corsair/kingston @ 2.2k
GTX 560 ti/HD 6950 @ 14.5k/14.3k
Seagate ITB 7200 @ 2.7k
LG 22X dvd r/rw @ .9k
corsair vx 550W @ 4.6k
CM Elite 430/NZXT gamma @ 2.5k/2k
DELL ST2220L @ 8.6k
Razer Cyclosa combo @ 2.2k
numeric 800VA @ 2.8k
Altec Lancing VS2621 @ 1.7k

total is coming @ 63k

you can save some money by going for
2gb ram for now , add 2gb later
going for NZXT gamma @ 2k
going for logitech KB+M @ .5k

this way you can save upto 3k


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 15, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600|15000
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67CL|6500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL|2500
*Graphic Card*
|MSI GTX560 Twin Frozr II OC|14500
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair VX550W|4700
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7300
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*UPS*
|Numeric 800VA|2800
*Total*
||60400
As said by Piyush, 
u can add Gamma n KB&mouse n save 2K for a good set of speakers...
T3100 - 1.9K


----------



## sid25290 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank you for the quick response guys
What i wanna know is that the graphic card u r suggesting i.e. Gtx 560
Is it good enough?
Will i be able to play all the upcoming games?


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 15, 2011)

sid25290 said:


> Thank you for the quick response guys
> What i wanna know is that the graphic card u r suggesting i.e. Gtx 560
> Is it good enough?
> Will i be able to play all the upcoming games?



At 1080p(Full HD) GTX560ti can play all games at ultra high settings..


----------



## sid25290 (Apr 15, 2011)

Can someone tell me why do i need a high price psu and case?
I really don't know how are they helpful
Can someone please explain it to me in simple terms?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 15, 2011)

for a powerful system , you need a even powerful PSU too
a good PSU provides quality power to all your pc components and efficiency helps in reducing the electric bills


----------



## d3p (Apr 15, 2011)

^^ super explanation....

Changes from manju's config.



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600|15000
*Motherboard*
|
*Intel DH67CL*
|
*5900*
 [theitwares]
*RAM*
|Corsair XMS3 2X2GB DDR3 1600C9|2400
*Graphic Card*
|MSI GTX560 Twin Frozr II OC|14500
*HDD*
|
*Seagate 1TB 7200.12*
|
*2700*
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|800
*PSU*
|
*Tacen Supero 600W*
|3500 [2yrs warranty]
*Case*
|CM Elite RC 430 Black |2500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7300
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*UPS*
|Numeric 800VA|2800
*Total*
||59400
Regarding Tacen Supero 600w, refer the link **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1371248-post125.html*

Pricings of the Intel mobo's **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1373932-post151.html*

Get a Phillips SHP2000 Headphones for Rs. 600.00, worth for that budget. If you can stretch your budget then consider buying CM 690 II Advanced - 5.5k or APC 1KVA UPS

Note: *Let not forget futureproof means have the capability to upgrade, without changing the existing setup.*


----------



## sid25290 (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh man am seriously confused
Is 60k not enough for a good gaming rig?
I mean i want to play all the latest game with high config
Like fable 3 gta 4 and all
Is The above mentiones rig better then a ps3?


----------



## d3p (Apr 15, 2011)

Don't mind, i feel like asking the below query is quite important.
*
Are you nuts ???*

560ti or 6950 can handle gta 4 & all the latest games available till date, like a piece of cake.



sid25290 said:


> Oh man am seriously confused
> Is 60k not enough for a good gaming rig?
> *I mean i want to play all the latest game with high config*
> Like fable 3 gta 4 and all
> Is The above mentiones rig better then a ps3?



Please let me know, what do you understand by *playing the game with high config ???*


----------



## Piyush (Apr 15, 2011)

btw even a 2500k is more than enough for him
rest 4-5 k can be spent somewhere else like speakers/high performance ram/better case/etc.....


----------



## sid25290 (Apr 15, 2011)

I mean i want to play all the game with highest settings available
Is that rig(mentioned above) better than a ps3?
Is 560ti enough to play upcoming games for a year or so?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 15, 2011)

sid25290 said:


> I mean i want to play all the game with highest settings available
> Is that rig(mentioned above) better than a ps3?
> Is 560ti enough to play upcoming games for a year or so?



it will
and if you still feel a little unsettled, then you should go for 2500k instead of 2600
this way you can save around 4.5k
use that 4.5k for your graphic card and look out for HD 6970 or GTX 570
and you are good to go, no worries for a couple of year to come


----------



## Cilus (Apr 15, 2011)

Agreed with Piyush. 2500K can overclocked and can easily achieve the performance near to i7 2600. 2500K also offers almost same level of performance of i7 2600 in gaming.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 15, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
|
*Comments*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000|no need to spend more on that i7 2600. similar performance in gaming and you can even oc this one later
*Motherboard*
|Intel DP67BG|8500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL|2500
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6950 Twin Frozr II/OC|16100|2GB vram along with powerful gpu. more futurproof. or if you want to try and unlock a 6950 2GB to 6970 shaders get Sapphire HD 6950 2GB for 15.8k or ask for MSI R6950 Twin Frozr 
*III*
 PE/OC. the twin frozr II lacks bios switch
*HDD*
|Seagate ITB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12II 520|4100
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7300
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*UPS*
|Numeric 800VA|2500
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing VS2621|1600
|
*Total*
|61400


----------



## sid25290 (Apr 15, 2011)

Well i only need a pc for gaming
I will not use it for any kind of video editing conversion etc
So 2500k good enough for gaming purpose
And i really dnt onw how to overclock and all :-/
Sorry for being such a noob
I know that oc means getting more from the same processor
Bt can someone explain it to me in simple terms 'how to overclock'
What i have to do?
And what will be the disadvantages of overclocking?
And thanks for all your support


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 15, 2011)

Disadvantages of overclocking in my opinion, in these times is none. If you screw up, your pc will either not start or hang up. Then you can just reset the overclock.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 15, 2011)

@sid25290
no need to oc now immediately. 2500k is powerful enough at stock speeds. later after passage of time when you see performance not upto the mark you may do it.


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 15, 2011)

Overclocking differs a bit depending on processor and mobo. But I'd suggest you read articles on OC for at least 2 months before trying OCing. Or read guides about your specific mobo and proccy.


----------



## sid25290 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ohhk thanks ppl
But when i visited a shop for assembling purpose the shopkeeper/assembler told me that amd is better for gaming purpose
Sooo...... Is i5 2500k + nvidia gtx 570 or 560 better or amd+ati??????


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 15, 2011)

^there is nothing like intel+nvidia and amd+ati. you can put any gfx card with any.

and about processor 2500k. best value and extreme performance.


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 15, 2011)

I would like to point out that some games prefer NVIDIA. Heard so.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 15, 2011)

^some are biased towards amd and some towards nvidia. but we should look at unbiased mainly


----------



## sid25290 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ha ha funny
Thanks
So i5 is best for me with nvidia gtx 560 or 570?


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 15, 2011)

560 is sufficient I think, get the MSI 560GTX Twin Frozr II/OC.


----------



## sid25290 (Apr 15, 2011)

Is gtx 570 released in india?
What's the price?


----------



## coolgame (Apr 16, 2011)

^^around 20k.i say go for this
since not ocing

PROCCY	INTEL CORE i7 2600	14.9K
MOBO	 ASUS P8H67-M-LE(USB3 SUPPORT) 6.5K
GPU	GTX 560TI/TFII/OC 1GB	14.8K
MONITOR	Benq g2222  8.5k
HDD	SEGATE 1TB	2.8K
RAM	CORSAIR XMS3 /gskill ripjaws1600Mhz DDR3 4GB 	2.5K

PSU	SEASONIC S12II 620	5.4K
CASE	NZXT GAMMA	2.2K
FANS	CM r4 blue led x3(1 recommended)	1.3k
ODD	LG DVD R/WR	0.9k
KB+MOUSE	MICROSOFT USB COMBO	0.9K
TOTAL		61.5k​


----------



## masterkd (Apr 16, 2011)

^why do you write in center alignment..its tough to read!!

no need for hyper 212+ now as he is not upto OC right now..better CM 430 and Razer cyclosa gaming bundle!!


----------



## sid25290 (Apr 16, 2011)

do i need a PhysX card???


----------



## vickybat (Apr 16, 2011)

^^ Not right away. 560 can handle physx but performance(fps) will drop. Save up and add another 560 in future instead of a separate physx card.


----------



## coolgame (Apr 16, 2011)

masterkd said:


> ^why do you write in center alignment..its tough to read!!
> 
> !


i dont know how to put it in a table.


----------



## sid25290 (Apr 17, 2011)

should i go with MSI R6950 Twin Frozr II/OC or gtx 560
which one is better?
and one more thing
can i get a normal keyboard and mouse and use the saved money to get 8gb ram?
because i do not play many online games
i can do with a normal kb and mouse cant i?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 17, 2011)

@sid25290
sorry my mistake. you cant unlock the twin frozr 6950. 
get MSI R6950 2PM2D2GD5 for 15.6k and unlock it to 6970 shaders if you want. 

and gaming mice and pad make a difference. 
no need of 8gb ram.

P.S. your custom user title is apt.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 17, 2011)

^Yep 4GB RAM even if u need extra RAM u can add it later...
So spend on a good GPU...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 17, 2011)

i forgot to mention - 

*IF * you decided on 6950 msi one i mentioned (not twin frozr) and also decided on unlocking it then dont worry we will help you.


----------



## akshayt (Apr 17, 2011)

Current MSI ones don't unlock AFAIK!


----------



## sid25290 (Apr 17, 2011)

still confused
is MSI R6950 2PM2D2GD5 better then gtx 560?

btw i dnt know anything about unlocking and all 
what is this unlocking?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 17, 2011)

akshayt said:


> Current MSI ones don't unlock AFAIK!



most do. 
Newegg.com - MSI R6950-2PM2D2GD5 Radeon HD 6950 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity
see the recent date - 4/13/2011



sid25290 said:


> still confused
> is MSI R6950 2PM2D2GD5 better then gtx 560?
> 
> btw i dnt know anything about unlocking and all
> what is this unlocking?



equal. but 6950 - better crossfire. and ofcourse better when unlocked to 6970 shaders.

unlocking - the process of unlocking the locked shaders on 6970 die to make a 6950. amd locked them with bios.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 17, 2011)

By flashing HD 6950 with a HD 6970 BIOS you can get specs and performance of the 6970

Normal 6950,
*hw-lab.com/uploads/hardware/videocards/amd-cayman/sapphire-6950/6950-gpu-z_x390.png

Unlocked 6950,
*hw-lab.com/uploads/hardware/videocards/amd-cayman/sapphire-6950/6970-gpu-z_x390.png


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 17, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> By flashing HD 6950 with a HD 6970 BIOS you can get specs and performance of the 6970



no need to go for that method.

better safer-3 method is what rchi did - 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/138854-amd-radeon-hd-6950-unlocked.html#post1368998
he used the same bios 6950 ships with!

*BUT ITS NOT NECESSARY THAT YOU NEED TO UNLOCK. THE 6950 COMFORTABLY HANDLES EVERYTHING AT FULL HD.* its just for more performance.


----------



## sid25290 (Apr 17, 2011)

oh man this is really confusing
so plz suggest me a finally gaming rig under 60k
i can do without overclocking
and one thing i forgot to mention is i need a wifi card as well
i mean i want my pc to be wifi enabled
and which graphic card should i use
plz be specific
too much confusion already :\
and seriously i didnt understood that unlocking thing
its like overclocking right?
so is it better then a 1gb gtx 560
i mean am getting 2gb just for a few more bucks and i can even overclock it
too good to be true
whats the catch here, really people 

and seriously i dont think i am in overclocking and unlocking thing that much
i wanna play safe


----------



## coolgame (Apr 17, 2011)

unlocking=unsafe dude.because you dont know what you are doing


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 17, 2011)

@sid25290
you are confused actually  leave the unlocking stuff. its safe but you need to know what are you doing.

6950 = 560 overclocked. as simple as that.

now get this with gpu of your choice -



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3|9500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL|2500
*Graphic Card*
|see below|15600
*HDD*
|Seagate ITB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12II 520|3500
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7300
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*UPS*
|Numeric 800VA|2500
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing VS2621|1600
|
*Total*
|61300

gpu anything you like -
MSI R6950 2PM2D2GD5
or
MSI HD6950 TWIN FROZR II 6950
or
MSI GTX560Ti TWIN FROZR II


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 17, 2011)

@OP, U can reduce the cost by 1K if u get MSI GTX560Ti TWIN FROZR II/OC


----------



## sid25290 (Apr 17, 2011)

but which one of the above 3 is better
i mean future proof
so that i can still play games after 2-3 years at mid to low config at least


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 17, 2011)

Msi hd6950 twin frozr ii 6950


----------



## sid25290 (Apr 18, 2011)

Are these cards ati or nvidia?
Or are these seprate brand?


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 18, 2011)

(ATI)MSI HD6950 TWIN FROZR II 6950

(NVIDIA)MSI GTX560Ti TWIN FROZR II


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 19, 2011)

^actually its AMD now, no ATI


----------



## ico (Apr 19, 2011)

Get MSI HD 6950 2GB (reference) over GTX 560 Ti 1GB. HD 6950 has 2GB VRAM and performs better higher resolutions.

And then after a year or two if you feel performance is not enough, you can unlock your HD 6950 2GB. Overall a better buy if you ask me.


----------

